# Sudden bad breath in young dog



## Cstout (Mar 19, 2012)

Stark, who is 9 months old seems to have suddenly developed bad breath. It smells almost fishy, and he does eat salmon flavored food. But, he has eaten this food for probably 4 to 5 months now and I just now noticed his bad breath. The BF noticed as well. We also noticed he seems to be lethargic when in our room. When we are in the room he has free reign of the room while we watch tv, sleep, or whatever. And, he is usually driving us crazy bringing us his ball. He brings it to us to play fetch almost non stop. And, he hasnt been doing that. But, when we go outside he seems perfectly normal. He runs and plays. We took him out all day yesterday and he chewed sticks, we worked on some commands, played with my family. But, then when we get back home, back to the unusually lazy puppy. He was sick at about 4 months of age... and he was very very sick. My BF and I were certain he was going to die. We couldnt afford to get enough tests to get an actual diagnosis. But, with the blood tests we got done and his temp being 106 degrees and everything being cured in two to three days with antibiotics we assumed it was some sort of infection. And, he has been fine ever since. If he hadnt been sick before and if we didnt know how energetic he was before we probably wouldnt be worrying at all right now. But, Im really worried somthing is going on with him. We checked his temp last night and got a rectal reading of 101.8 degrees. And, he isnt displaying any other symptoms other than the bad breath and being so calm/lethargic in our room. Should I be worried?


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

> chewed sticks


If you mean sticks off of trees, then you could be looking at a piece of the stick lodged in between his teeth. It would make sense if he's not bugging you to throw the ball. 
It could even be lodge in the roof of his mouth. Open his mouth if he'll let you, and search for something out of place or stuck in teeth or the roof of his mouth.

He may have even broken a tooth, the 1st sign my Dachshund had done so was horrible breath.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

What abx. was he on?

He could very well just have kibble breath - as the saliva softens, that stuff gets caught in the gums (which contradicts kibble companies claiming the benefits of the crunching cleaning the teeth), the sugars from the food also could be causing tarter build-up - do you brush his teeth and/or give RMB's to recreationally chew on?

The other side of the coin - Fishy breath is also an _early warning sign_ that the kidneys are in distress, meaning toxic load. The medication may be responsible for some damage and this is the result. Also early indication of insulin issues (pancreas) and possibly bordering on diabetes. Diabetic breath could be sweet to ammonia smelling.

Now you say he eats fish based food, so it's easy to be inclined to think it's the food (which may very well be), however the change in behaviour would send up a red flag. 

I'd get him in for a urinalysis to check for protein in the urine and blood glucose.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I would start by checking the teeth and brushing them. Does he get anything to chew on to help keep his teeth clean?

But smell from his teeth shouldn't make him lethargic. What brand are you feeding him? Is he eating and drinking ok? Any weight loss? Are his stools normal?

What was the infection? Was it a UTI? I have heard of UTI's causing kidney damage in puppies. 

Or, it could be as simple as the ABX knocking his system out of balance and he just needs some probiotics and digestive enzymes.

I would be inclined to take him for an exam. If you thinking something is "off" about him, follow your instincts. You know your dog best.


----------



## kelina (Nov 17, 2012)

You should check his mouth just in case. have your BF hold him down, or you can simply wait til he is asleep, a deep sleep too lol... But You don't need to brush your pups teeth. It was a struggle brushing shadows because at 4 months her breath smelled kinda fishy as well I got scared and started brushing but that didn't work.

We gave her dental treats and the smell cleared up, her breath smells normal now at 6 months.. I actually changed her food as well to adult food which sort of cleared up the smell, but that could of been by coincidence..

Try dental treats before you get all nervous and worried. If treats don't work go to the vet to really find out whats the matter, because he could be getting sick as he did before. you never know

Goodluck with stark ! hope for the best!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Be careful of "dental treats". Some of those are known for causing obstructions. You are better off getting antlers or knuckle bones. Brushing a dogs teeth is not hard. That is a training issue.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

My first thought was something along a possible tooth issue or something alongs the lines of EPI. What were other symptoms when he was sick before? How is his poop and his eating now?


----------



## kelina (Nov 17, 2012)

Jax08 said:


> Be careful of "dental treats". Some of those are known for causing obstructions. You are better off getting antlers or knuckle bones. Brushing a dogs teeth is not hard. That is a training issue.


I don't need to brush my pups teeth, and her teeth are fine.. I did use antlers.. as antlers are a dental treat....


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

Or something in the digestion is off, like enzyme deficiency or the gut is out of balance too alkaline - food is putrifying...as noted by Jax, some d-zymes and probiotic - this will also do a world of good for the pancreas, liver and kidneys - the better the food is broken down, there is less waste for the major organs to process = less damage.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

kelina said:


> I don't need to brush my pups teeth, and her teeth are fine.. I did use antlers.. as antlers are a dental treat....


Good for you. My advice was to the OP.


----------



## kelina (Nov 17, 2012)

Jax08 said:


> Good for you. My advice was to the OP.


And you responded to my advice for the OP.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

kelina said:


> You should check his mouth just in case. have your BF hold him down, or you can simply wait til he is asleep, a deep sleep too lol... But You don't need to brush your pups teeth. It was a struggle brushing shadows because at 4 months her breath smelled kinda fishy as well I got scared and started brushing but that didn't work.


I would not advise anyone checking a dogs mouth while they are asleep..especially a deep sleep. To attempt this one is looking to get bit. What would a person do if they were sleeping and someone opened their mouth..I'm guessing punch them right in the face, since they are now half up and don't know whats going on. As far as brushing the teeth, that is something that should be done and done on a regular basis. It doesn't matter if its hard to do at first, the dog will learn. I haven't been to a vet that doesn't ask if I brush their teeth. When you(not you, but a general you) have to pay and put your dog under for a dental, it will be costly and dangerous...since it does require anesthesia. Bones are good, but brushing should be a part of it too.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

OP - I've found this product
Natural Pet Grooming Products - Pet Shampoos, Conditioners, Colognes, Oral Care, Stain & Odor and More!
used with brushing with an enzyme toothpaste really cleans their teeth up. It loosens the tartar and plaque.

It's highly advisable to brush your dogs teeth and will save costly dental cleanings down the road.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

I find examining the mouth easier if you approach the dog from the side, and not head-on.
I agree. Do it when the dog is awake. 
If you ever attempt to brush the teeth (recommended to everyone) be sure to give a treat right after. Yes it defeats the purpose a tad but the dog will take to brushing much more quickly 
There's also dog formula tooth paste. Do not ever use human tooth paste. Don't ever use Xylitol. Use flavored tooth paste (beef, chicken) or try baking soda.

I like to slide the toothbrush into the mouth (get a kid toothbrush for smaller dogs, adult soft for bigger dogs, you don't need a DOG toothbrush), along the teeth in the cheek pocket, without prying the jaws apart. It makes the dog feel much less threatened that way.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Jax08 said:


> OP - I've found this product
> Natural Pet Grooming Products - Pet Shampoos, Conditioners, Colognes, Oral Care, Stain & Odor and More!
> used with brushing with an enzyme toothpaste really cleans their teeth up. It loosens the tartar and plaque.
> 
> It's highly advisable to brush your dogs teeth and will save costly dental cleanings down the road.


Thanks for that link. I use the arm and hammer products now and they work great too.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I like this stuff. It works. The only issue I have is I can't find out what the "natural cleansers" are.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

My dog eats his raw carcass's every night and the occasional rib bone. 

Not a speck of tarter, and never had a toothbrush in his mouth


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

GatorBytes said:


> My dog eats his raw carcass's every night and the occasional rib bone.
> 
> Not a speck of tarter, and never had a toothbrush in his mouth


And if the day ever comes that your dog can't chew bones?? Will you brush the teeth then??? Just asking. I don't think that giving them bones is bad at all and it does help.


----------



## kelina (Nov 17, 2012)

llombardo said:


> I would not advise anyone checking a dogs mouth while they are asleep..especially a deep sleep. To attempt this one is looking to get bit. What would a person do if they were sleeping and someone opened their mouth..I'm guessing punch them right in the face, since they are now half up and don't know whats going on. As far as brushing the teeth, that is something that should be done and done on a regular basis. It doesn't matter if its hard to do at first, the dog will learn. I haven't been to a vet that doesn't ask if I brush their teeth. When you(not you, but a general you) have to pay and put your dog under for a dental, it will be costly and dangerous...since it does require anesthesia. Bones are good, but brushing should be a part of it too.


Okay, but I did it before and my dog never bit me ? but ok.. every dog is diff. 
I know a lot of people who dont brush their dogs teeth.. my vet never asked if I did either. 

its really not necessary... If I clean my dogs teeth every year or so then why complain? 

I had a boxer, that NEVER got her teeth cleaned and her teeth were white as crap. very clean... 

If I feel as if my dogs/pups REALLLLYY need their teeth cleaned then i will do so... its not a big deal, god.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

llombardo said:


> And if the day ever comes that your dog can't chew bones?? Will you brush the teeth then??? Just asking. I don't think that giving them bones is bad at all and it does help.


! Bite your tongue - LOL...me guess I be sticking my fingers in his mouth. 

Side note: and not suggesting as I am not sure that this is what helped, he did have the browning on his canines and although I had him on raw for a year + (was on kibble for 1st 4yrs - he's 8 now)...I started putting a dropper full of colloidal silver in his water - not for this reason either, just to kill bacteria in his water - a month or so later there was only a tiny speck. I had since stopped the CS and the specks are gone too


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Cstout - I know the discussion has turned to whether their teeth should be brushed or not and is about to be badly sidetracked but I would still be concerned about the combination of bad breath and lethargy. Bad breath can be a sign of many things gone wrong internally. For instance, my daughter's was caused by acid reflux caused by gall stones. It's the lethargy that I'm concerned about and would definitely get a vet visit. The vet might spot something in his mouth that is causing it that we, as lay people, may miss.


----------



## Capone22 (Sep 16, 2012)

Couldn't bad breath be a kidney issue?


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

Capone22 said:


> Couldn't bad breath be a kidney issue?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


Yeah, that was the original direction both Jax and I were questioning


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

The dog needs to see a vet...but kidney's wouldn't make the breath smell like fish.

There's a possibility the dog is licking anal glands, too, which could make the breath smell "fishy".
Either way, sort it out @ the vet.


----------



## Cstout (Mar 19, 2012)

Thank you for the responses. He had the previous sickness months ago and finished the antibiotics months ago. So, im not really thinking it has anything to do with the antibiotics wearing off. But, im concerned that maybe what he had before if it was something serious is starting to come back. I am worried that its a kidney issue. When he was sick the vet said he showed low kidney function on his blood results. I didn't know if it was an issue or just something caused by the infection he had. He seems very chipper today, way more energy but still stinky breath. And I learned recently that licking of the chops means pain, and he does lick his chops while urinating. Im thinking I need to get him in for a checkup and definitely get a urine sample done. Could he just have a kidney infection? Or is it more likely he could have kidney failure? I know you guys can't diagnose, but maybe you've got some more knowledge than I do you can share with me. Thanks so much.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Only the vet can answer that...hopefully you can get him in tomorrow?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Cstout said:


> When he was sick the vet said he showed low kidney function on his blood results. I didn't know if it was an issue or just something caused by the infection he had.


When at the vet, ask about CREA and BUN levels. Did they do phosphorus and calcium levels? I'm really surprised the vet did not follow up with this.

It could have been caused by the infection if he had a UTI. But it can also be caused by infection that is systematic in the body. Which is one reason the vets are pushing dental cleanings. We have a Boxer with CRF (chronic renal failure) from bad teeth because the kidney have to work so hard to process the poison in the body.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

Cstout said:


> Thank you for the responses. He had the previous sickness months ago and finished the antibiotics months ago. So, im not really thinking it has anything to do with the antibiotics wearing off. But, im concerned that maybe what he had before if it was something serious is starting to come back. I am worried that its a kidney issue. When he was sick the vet said he showed low kidney function on his blood results. I didn't know if it was an issue or just something caused by the infection he had. He seems very chipper today, way more energy but still stinky breath. And I learned recently that licking of the chops means pain, and he does lick his chops while urinating. Im thinking I need to get him in for a checkup and definitely get a urine sample done. Could he just have a kidney infection? Or is it more likely he could have kidney failure? I know you guys can't diagnose, but maybe you've got some more knowledge than I do you can share with me. Thanks so much.


Fishy breath IS an early warning sign - sweet or ammonia smelling would already mean diabetes.

Now this has been indicated in blood panel prior so yes - get him checked out - it could just be an infection re: peeing and licking chops.
It may have been a result of infection or treatment (re: blood work ref.)
Good luck, hope your doggie is well:hug:


----------



## DanaM (Dec 3, 2015)

Cstout said:


> Stark, who is 9 months old seems to have suddenly developed bad breath. It smells almost fishy, and he does eat salmon flavored food. But, he has eaten this food for probably 4 to 5 months now and I just now noticed his bad breath. The BF noticed as well. We also noticed he seems to be lethargic when in our room. When we are in the room he has free reign of the room while we watch tv, sleep, or whatever. And, he is usually driving us crazy bringing us his ball. He brings it to us to play fetch almost non stop. And, he hasnt been doing that. But, when we go outside he seems perfectly normal. He runs and plays. We took him out all day yesterday and he chewed sticks, we worked on some commands, played with my family. But, then when we get back home, back to the unusually lazy puppy. He was sick at about 4 months of age... and he was very very sick. My BF and I were certain he was going to die. We couldnt afford to get enough tests to get an actual diagnosis. But, with the blood tests we got done and his temp being 106 degrees and everything being cured in two to three days with antibiotics we assumed it was some sort of infection. And, he has been fine ever since. If he hadnt been sick before and if we didnt know how energetic he was before we probably wouldnt be worrying at all right now. But, Im really worried somthing is going on with him. We checked his temp last night and got a rectal reading of 101.8 degrees. And, he isnt displaying any other symptoms other than the bad breath and being so calm/lethargic in our room. Should I be worried?


Not to demote your possible health concerns: Could it be your sensitivity to bad animal breath?

My girl has stinky fishy breath too. I complained to the vet and her assistant. They said Sofi has beautiful healthy teeth and they definitely were not offended by my dogs breath. I assume it is just me. (I absolutely HATE my cat's breath too)

Regardless of what the vet says, I am going to get Sofi some dog tooth paste and start doing brushing her teeth.


----------

